# 2010-2011 Small Game Harvest Report



## dadsbuckshot (Aug 14, 2010)

With opening day for small game season beginning tomorrow 8/15/10, I felt that it would be good to have a thread where we could share our pictures and stories for our adventures and harvests for this season. 

Post your harvest pictures for anything from coon hunting to squirrels and opossums, rabbits etc... All small game and furbearers welcome. Pictures are a plus 

Good Luck to everyone, be safe, God Bless you and happy hunting this season.


----------



## state159 (Aug 15, 2010)

*Sam Treed One*

Here's a picture of Sam, a 16 mo. old Barger feist, and his squirrel that he treed early this morning. He's still a "newbie" but he did fine today.


----------



## sljones (Aug 15, 2010)

*Young Dog's First Solo Hunt*

Took  Rooster on his first solo hunt this morning with a goal of killing only two squirrels if he treed. It was hot & squirrels were not moving but he did manage to have two trees & we killed both squirrels. Those were the only two trees he had & was headed to the truck when he treed the 2nd time. We saw no other squirrels. He did a mighty fine job under the conditions.


----------



## sljones (Aug 15, 2010)

Ronnie,
Sam's a good looking dog. He did a great job this morning in this heat. Looks like he is on his way to making you a fine dog.

Stan


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Aug 15, 2010)

Good hunting fellows. It is good to see game on the table again. I have missed hunting season.


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Aug 15, 2010)

I took a young Redbone this morning & she managed to tree 4 up. The squirrels just didnt seem to be on the ground saw about 20 total all up high feeding the 4 she treed were sitting low. I gess she didnt do to bad for only being hunted on coon.


----------



## state159 (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah Stan, he's coming along. I saw another one in the same tree but I didn't knock him out because I figured Sam wouldn't learn much that way. Rooster is really doing a fine job too. Two squirrels this time of year is great.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Aug 18, 2010)

First with a longbow.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Aug 18, 2010)

WOODSWIZE said:


> First with a longbow.



NOW that is really cool. 

Good shooting. 

I am looking to get one with my recurve this year. I just need to get some flu-flu arrows. 

What type longbow is that your using?


----------



## state159 (Aug 19, 2010)

I took Sam late today and he treed one by scent. It was a thing of beauty. He kept circling 3 or 4 trees, then settled on one, put his feet on the tree and barked a few times. The squirrel was almost hidden in the leaves up top but I knocked him out.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, I am finding out they jump the string with flu-flu's ...so I really lucked up!


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey State159, Doesn't that block get hung up in the trees when he's after squirrels?????


----------



## state159 (Sep 1, 2010)

Sometimes but he keeps tugging. LOL. I just sold Sam today to a man in South Carolina. He's making a fine squirrel dog.


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 2, 2010)

Good job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sqhunter (Sep 28, 2010)

Boy I wish I could go, we still have too many no shoulders crawling down here in the S. GA woods.  Waiting for the cooler weather to drive them in the holes.  Glad someone's getting to go.


----------



## sljones (Oct 11, 2010)

*Harvest Report - Squirrel Hunts Weekend of Oct 9th*

We had a good long weekend killing 33. It was hot & dry but the dogs did their thing.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Oct 16, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

Say Preacheman, I don't thik the cement block went with Sam??

If you need that old Block for them fastest Blue ticks, I bet he would sale it too you?

Boys, I can't wait too the 13th. of Nov. when I can get the "Long Red Train" out of the Kennels, on one of those old North Ga. Swampers!!

It's been a long, hot  one here, at Rabbit Town, keep the photo's coming, some good looking treeing dogs, for sure!

Keep looking Up!
d.r.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## mlandrum (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry DR, it's gona take more than a cement block to hold the BLUE TRAIN back


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Oct 23, 2010)

No one doing any small game hunting at this time? I am going to try and bag some squirrels before the rain moves in this week if possible.

I would love to see more kill pics posted of any time small game...

Keep em coming!


----------



## Mossberg500Hunter (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice Kills folks...

I'm surprised that there are not more small game pics on here... 

Where are all the squirrel and coon pics?


----------



## state159 (Nov 8, 2010)

*WMA Squirrels*

I took my three older dogs and hunted each one solo. I killed some to each dog and managed to get 10 total.


----------



## Mossberg500Hunter (Nov 8, 2010)

state159 said:


> I took my three older dogs and hunted each one solo. I killed some to each dog and managed to get 10 total.



Thats cool right there!!!

I have always wanted to squirrel hunt with a dog...

Nice kill


----------



## mlandrum (Nov 8, 2010)

OK Boys, get ready for the weekend of BRIARS-- BUNNYS-- and BULLETS -- There will be something besides Squirrls on the tail gates in a matter of days


----------



## Rabbit Runner94 (Nov 14, 2010)

let me see some rabbits


----------



## mlandrum (Nov 16, 2010)

My pictures gona have to wait till Thursday


----------



## Rabbit Runner94 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ill have some next week if everything goes well


----------



## Dusty Roads (Oct 21, 2011)

*Only got one yesterday evening*

Yesterday evening only saw and got one(large female)...3 shots with the Ruger 10/22.
 Seems the population is way down in my favorite place.
Few acorns on the ground,normally covered.


----------

